# Hymer B564 Gross Weight for London Emission Zone



## 113613 (Jun 23, 2008)

Had a surprising letter from TFL to say my Hymer would cost me £200 every time I took it on the road as I live within the LEZ. And I thought I was OK until 2010!
Apparently DLV have produced a blank against the gross weight of my Hymer and TFL automatically read that as 5 ton. Great.
It is down to me to prove it is 3.5 ton or less. The easiest way to to send a photo of the plaque on the side of the van, as TFL suggested.
The problem is I can't understand the plaque and would like some help

TYP HYMER
WHYB5640010972624
SERIEN NR. 3200KG
10 97 26 24 5000KG
1 - 1650 KG
2 - 1750 KG
3 - KG

My feeling is that if I send the photo without explanation TFL will assume the second figure of 5000 KG as the gross weight not the first figure of 3200 kg which I believe is the correct gross weight they should be using.

Regards


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

At a guess I wulod suggest that 3200Kg is the maximum combined weight allowable on both axles when weighed together.

5000Kg possibly the maximum train weight IE if you're towing.

Somebody more informed will be along shortly  

D.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*max weights*

Yes , your 564 is plated at 3.400kg. as its permissible axles weights that count. but because of tyre size it could be 3.200kg .max train weight with loaded trailer is 5000kg. but you should know your weights so you dont exceed your max gross weight,


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*max weight*

Addition.; they are correct in that your max weight can be 5000kg.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I disagree with the last two posts the first figure is your MAM the second your train weight.

Then follows two axle weights and as you don't have a third axle the last one is empty

Note adding axle weights is meaningless.


----------



## 113613 (Jun 23, 2008)

Thank you all. You've got me thinking. I've now found an english translation of the manual in PDF and searched it for weight. It came up with the plaque and this legend

A = Serial number
B = Manufacturer's code and chassis number
C = Maximum permissible gross weight of the vehicle
D = Maximum permissible gross weight of the vehicle with trailer
E = Permissible axle load front
F = Permissible axle load rear


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> Yes , your 564 is plated at 3.400kg. as its permissible axles weights that count


This is just plain WRONG!
Please only post FACTS not fairy tales.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

THE weights stated on your plate are the permissible axle weights. thats your loading capacity on those axles and the combined of the 2 is your maximum gross weight, less your unladen weight gives you your carrying capacity.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Have found the gross weight for these Hymer's 534/544/564 ect. is 3,100kg . with various engine sizes upto 2.5td


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

This problem is also showing up on a lot of white vans. My son has a VW LT with a MAM of 3400kg and has just received a £1000 fine to be paid within 28 days. He has made a lot of calls to DVLA and has been told he has to prove the MAM of the van by having it weighed and also submitting a photo of he weight plate and the van. Keep out of London if you can this problem will only get worse.

steve & ann. -------------- teensvan.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> THE weights stated on your plate are the permissible axle weights. thats your loading capacity on those axles and the combined of the 2 is your maximum gross weight,


This is CRAP, SH!T, RUBBISH.
Mods, do you have no power to stop utterly wrong info being posted?
The weights stated are for individual axle weights and CANNOT be combined.
FFS read the regulations.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

silversurfa said:


> THE weights stated on your plate are the permissible axle weights. thats your loading capacity on those axles and the combined of the 2 is your maximum gross weight, less your unladen weight gives you your carrying capacity.


No it is not adding axle weights together does not give you the vehicles MAM

Silversurfa you are quite wrong.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

bombardy said:


> Thank you all. You've got me thinking. I've now found an english translation of the manual in PDF and searched it for weight. It came up with the plaque and this legend
> 
> A = Serial number
> B = Manufacturer's code and chassis number
> ...


spot on Bombardy, as noted by Sallytrafic & others - the sum of the 2 axle loads doesn't necessarily add up to the max permissible weight of the vehicle.


----------

